# i need help



## mahlet (Sep 21, 2012)

hi i'm a 28 years old & i have a 2years old baby boy and i'm expecting another boy. my husband is never home he always spend his free time with his friends. i tried to talk to him a lot but he doesn't listen. i feel like his family are 2nd choice. i expect thing will be different but nothing is change. now i'm 5 month pregnant & scared. he doesn't care how i feel.sometimes if his friends are not there we go home together but he just want to sleep. what shall i do i cried everyday please tell me what to do i love him & don't want to loss him.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

Does he have an addiction? This is the relationships/addiction forum. You might get a better response if you move it to general discussions.


----------

